# Merry Christmas knuckleheads



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 24, 2017)

Since I joined this cockamamie site I have learned things, taught things, given gifts, received gifts, built friendships, visited those I could and lost a good person we all called friend. 

I appreciate all of you in a big way and have looked forward to seeing this site virtually everyday because this is the only place where likeminded dorks hang out apparently.

So today I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Hopefully you are safe, happy and healthy. Also I wish your family's all the joy they can stand. Without them you people would be on this page as much as @ripjack13 and frankly, i just don't have that much time to read that much malarkey.

Merry Christmas my friends.

Don and Maya

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 6 | Funny 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you as well Don't! I found this site and glad I did. I haven't been here long but really enjoy the camaraderie and elbowing. Have met one person from here so far and hope to meet more. Thank you all and have a safe and happy holiday!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Don And Maya

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## drycreek (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year to everyone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Don and Happy hanukah Maya!

And a Merry Christnas to the rest of ya's !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2017)

Don, I give you a lot of grief but I hope everybody here knows we're actually good friends. I do call you a Stoopid Islander but you wrote one of the most eloquent posts I've ever read. This is a sacred place for me as well, y'all are all family to me. I want to wish each and every one a Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Happy Kwannzaa or whatever it is you celbrate. Be safe, enjoy your family and friends company and have a prosperous New Year! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2017)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! To all the wbites and theirs.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> Don, I give you a lot of grief but I hope everybody here knows we're actually good friends. I do call you a Stoopid Islander but you wrote one of the most eloquent posts I've ever read. This is a sacred place for me as well, y'all are all family to me. I want to wish each and every one a Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Happy Kwannzaa or whatever it is you celbrate. Be safe, enjoy your family and friends company and have a prosperous New Year! Tony



Merry Christmas you tiny Texan

Reactions: Funny 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

_Any of you have Lou's phone number shoot him a text message. He's still laid up from surgery and can't get to his computer._

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> _Any of you have Lou's phone number shoot him a text message. He's still laid up from surgery and can't get to his computer._



Rock, I don't have his number, if you would please convey my best to him I would appreciate it. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2017)

You got it bud!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 24, 2017)

Same here @rocky1!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all my Woodbarter friends!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all at WB! Was trying to figure out how to send snow to the islands for @Don Ratcliff but that idea left me all wet.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Merry Christmas to all at WB! Was trying to figure out how to send snow to the islands for @Don Ratcliff but that idea left me all wet.



We have snow in Hawaii. We just keep it of the mountain tops where it belongs. You silly mainlanders think it belongs on the roads.

Even texas is trying it out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, 
I too am enlighten, entertained and educated by friends on Wood Barter. This site always amazes me with the vast knowledge that is so freely shared.
As I have said before it is my go to site for advice but, I sometimes come here to see your shop, latest project, the new joke, the long standing jokes between members, your weather,your joys and sorrows, oh yeah I guess that what family does!!
Merry Christmas Wood Barter Family

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 6


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 25, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> We have snow in Hawaii. We just keep it of the mountain tops where it belongs. You silly mainlanders think it belongs on the roads.
> 
> Even texas is trying it out...


Texas is spelled with a capital T ...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2017)

It's a white Christmas here! We got about 4 or 5 inches of fresh snow yesterday and might get another inch or 2 today. Sure is pretty on Christmas day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas all! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Texas is spelled with a capital T ...



He's a Stoopid Islander and can't help it.



woodtickgreg said:


> It's a white Christmas here! We got about 4 or 5 inches of fresh snow yesterday and might get another inch or 2 today. Sure is pretty on Christmas day.



It's a great Christmas here weather wise, shorts and flip flops!!



 

My parents, siblings and I. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff Look at them itty bitty people Tony is towering over! 

Great picture Tony Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> @Don Ratcliff Look at them itty bitty people Tony is towering over!
> 
> Great picture Tony Merry Christmas!



Same to you Brother Barry! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Xmas all of woodbarter!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 25, 2017)

White Christmas! That doesn’t happen very often in western Washington.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 25, 2017)

Good morning and Merry Christmas everyone! 
I hope everyone has a safe holiday. Enjoy the time with your families. 

Despite all the ribbing and poking we give each other im convinced this is actually the biggest concentration of normal people around! 

Merry Christmas and Hapoy New Year to all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 25, 2017)

While its been a few months since I've been here I haven't forgotten about you all. Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah and Happy Holiday (hope I have everyone covered). Also wishing you all a very prosperous and memorable New Year.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> While its been a few months since I've been here I haven't forgotten about you all. Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah and Happy Holiday (hope I have everyone covered). Also wishing you all a very prosperous and memorable New Year.



David, great to see you man, I was worried about you!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you too David! 

Don't know how much fun you're missing round here bud...Hurry back!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 25, 2017)

I woke up with a pulse this morning so nothing to worry about :-)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 25, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Don't know how much fun you're missing round here bud...Hurry back!!



Thanks Rocky, looking forward to being back. Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 25, 2017)

Let's not hijack this thread and make it about me guys, lets keep @Don Ratcliff 's thread about spreading Christmas wishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all! Looking forward to cooking, eating, drinking, and generalized worthlessness.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Let's not hijack this thread and make it about me guys, lets keep @Don Ratcliff 's thread about spreading Christmas wishes.


No worries, welcome back David.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> @Don Ratcliff Look at them itty bitty people Tony is towering over!
> 
> Great picture Tony Merry Christmas!





Tony said:


> Same to you Brother Barry! Tony

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 138863

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Let's not hijack this thread and make it about me guys, lets keep @Don Ratcliff 's thread about spreading Christmas wishes.



Merry Christmas- Part of bein in a thread here is stealing it. And @Don Ratcliff calls us Knuckleheads- He moved from paradise to Kansas City Last winter Arrrrgfh... We know who the knuclehead is.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Merry Christmas- Part of bein in a thread here is stealing it. And @Don Ratcliff calls us Knuckleheads- He moved from paradise to Kansas City Last winter Arrrrgfh... We know who the knuclehead is.....


I moved back tho. Knucklehead...

Merry Christmas Mike. Our best to your amazing wife that puts up with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 25, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a white Christmas here! We got about 4 or 5 inches of fresh snow yesterday and might get another inch or 2 today. Sure is pretty on Christmas day.




Only 80* here today!!


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 25, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> _Any of you have Lou's phone number shoot him a text message. He's still laid up from surgery and can't get to his computer._




I wondered why Lou wasn't at my demonstration!!

Happy Holidays to all!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, everyone!



Wildthings said:


> @Don Ratcliff Look at them itty bitty people Tony is towering over!
> 
> Great picture Tony Merry Christmas!



About the only time Tony towers over someone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I wondered why Lou wasn't at my demonstration!!
> 
> Happy Holidays to all!!




Was going to call and invite him, checked to see when he'd last been on the board and realized he was due for surgery. Shot him a text Friday to see how he was doing.

Lou sends his Christmas wishes to all, said Santa brought him some new toys so he's going to have to get better and get back in the garage and play. Doc figured he's gonna be out of commission for at least a month, but he hopes to be back up and moving around a little before to much longer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I moved back tho. Knucklehead...
> 
> Merry Christmas Mike. Our best to your amazing wife that puts up with you.



Just finished Our 20 th christmas together. I am a Damn lucky man. She says she was desperate and I say I was drunk- But the truth is we both fell in love the minute we met. Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 26, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Merry Christmas All sorry to be late but I made it. Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful time and made and continue to make some great memories!!



Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 26, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Just finished Our 20 th christmas together. I am a Damn lucky man. She says she was desperate and I say I was drunk- But the truth is we both fell in love the minute we met. Merry Christmas.


On that note my wife and I just celebrated our 34th Christmas together. The first one, before we were married, I was invited to her sister's house for their family Christmas get together. As we were leaving her sister said "What was your name? Oh never mind. We'll probably never see you again!" LOL I think I proved her wrong! We were married 5 months later. That was 33 years, 3 kids, and 8 grandkids ago



Mike1950 said:


> I am a Damn lucky man.


You and me both brother!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 26, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> On that note my wife and I just celebrated our 34th Christmas together. The first one, before we were married, I was invited to her sister's house for their family Christmas get together. As we were leaving her sister said "What was your name? Oh never mind. We'll probably never see you again!" LOL I think I proved her wrong! We were married 5 months later. That was 33 years, 3 kids, and 8 grandkids ago
> 
> 
> You and me both brother!



In April Nikki and I hit 25 years. Sometimes it seems like it's been forever, other times it's gone in the blink of an eye. I am also very lucky guys! Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 26, 2017)

This was our 40th Christmas to celebrate together. I'm just glad she did not take the $25,000 that her mother offered her not to marry this Texas Redneck. Merry Christmas everyone. - of course I'm a day late.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Only 80* here today!!


Checked the temp in my truck this morning..........there wasn't one.
It was zero degree's when I got in my truck this morning to go to work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 27, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Checked the temp in my truck this morning..........there wasn't one.
> It was zero degree's when I got in my truck this morning to go to work.


Must have been broken...


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 27, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Must have been broken...



I'd take zero. It was -14 when I headed out this morning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 27, 2017)

Bad enough at 19 this morning. Had to drag out the windbreaker!


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Bad enough at 19 this morning. Had to drag out the windbreaker!



What??????

I've got the thermals on!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 28, 2017)

Including windchill, it was -33 degrees C (-27.4 F) this morning. Days like this are not fun when you work outside all day long.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 28, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> Including windchill, it was -33 degrees C (-27.4 F) this morning. Days like this are not fun when you work outside all day long.


I think I would move south! Important things, things that I cherish, could break off at those temps!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 28, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> Including windchill, it was -33 degrees C (-27.4 F) this morning. Days like this are not fun when you work outside all day long.



Been there, done that! Artic-lined Carharts were indispensable. Good pair of insulated gloves, good pair of insulated boots. And, leave the truck running so you can climb in and thaw out occasionally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 28, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Been there, done that! Artic-lined Carharts were indispensable. Good pair of insulated gloves, good pair of insulated boots. And, leave the truck running so you can climb in and thaw out occasionally.



Those bibs and jacket and I can fish all day in 5 degree temps.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 28, 2017)

That set is BADASS! I've spent hours blowing snow in -20 weather, just sitting on the snow blower, not really working hard, and stayed toasty warm, to the point of actually breaking a sweat. Anything remotely strenuous, I had to unzip the jacket. Sat on deer stand at -25 for 3 hours one morning, and was actually comfortable. Devils Lake Ice Fishing Tournament... Standing out on the ice, no shelter allowed, drag the propane heater out to thaw your fingers, but be warm otherwise at windchills to -35 or so, for 4 hours. 



That should be enough to make Tony and the other Texans go soak in a hot tub for an hour or two!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 28, 2017)

Refrigiwear clothing, I swear by the stuff if I am going to be out in the weather all day. Got my carhart stuff too.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2017)

What is this, the hows your weather topic?
Back on topic....he called us knuckleheads....
Oh....
Wait.....
Nevermind...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> What is this, the hows your weather topic?
> Back on topic....he called us knuckleheads....
> Oh....
> Wait.....
> Nevermind...


Consider the source

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2017)

Carhart is the best stuff! It works great in the frigid winter weather we have down here, keeps me nice and toasty. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 28, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> That set is BADASS! I've spent hours blowing snow in -20 weather, just sitting on the snow blower, not really working hard, and stayed toasty warm, to the point of actually breaking a sweat. Anything remotely strenuous, I had to unzip the jacket. Sat on deer stand at -25 for 3 hours one morning, and was actually comfortable. Devils Lake Ice Fishing Tournament... Standing out on the ice, no shelter allowed, drag the propane heater out to thaw your fingers, but be warm otherwise at windchills to -35 or so, for 4 hours.


Yeah but you have been preparing for Global Cooling for years at the dinner table like me, a few degrees below 0 is nothing to a couple guys like us. We are insulated...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 28, 2017)

Spent many a day in the sud zero factor growing up in Ohio on the south-side of lake Erie. Ice fishing and ta-bogging and enjoying many a spirit from the bottle. Dressed properly and understanding( from a youths perpective!!) the area made for some cold days but great memories. Lived through the winters of 76,78 and 8o in Ohio could tell some stories. jumping off 2 story roof into snow banks for fun!! 10ft high snow drifts with tunnels in them for crawling and snowball fights you couldn't imagine !!!! VW hood skiing behind 4 wheel drive trucks at 50 mph!!! Good times for young people!! Glad I am older and living in Texas now!!



Rodney

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung (Dec 28, 2017)

We're at my in-laws in NW Illinois for a few days. It was 10F and snowing today, with a slight breeze. Fine weather to be running around in jeans and a long sleeved t-shirt! Wife wanted me to bring my jacket and toss it in the back seat of the car just in case. Brought it along, but didn't need it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2017)

Sprung said:


> We're at my in-laws in NW Illinois for a few days. It was 10F and snowing today, with a slight breeze. Fine weather to be running around in jeans and a long sleeved t-shirt! Wife wanted me to bring my jacket and toss it in the back seat of the car just in case. Brought it along, but didn't need it.



Crazy Yankees....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 28, 2017)

Tony said:


> Crazy Yankees....



I'd rather live where, when it gets real cold, I can always put another layer of clothes on. If I lived in Texas, well, there's only so many layers I'd be able to take off without getting arrested. Plus, y'all really don't want to see me like that. Especially not you, Tony - you'd be about eye level with the full moon!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 29, 2017)

Sprung said:


> I'd rather live where, when it gets real cold, I can always put another layer of clothes on. If I lived in Texas, well, there's only so many layers I'd be able to take off without getting arrested. Plus, y'all really don't want to see me like that. Especially not you, Tony - you'd be about eye level with the full moon!


Now that's just funny... True, butt funny...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 29, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------

